# turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

Todd (turbodub) brought his MK3 GTI up to see what it is making on the dyno after the new fuel pump setup. The car had previously gone [email protected] at the Pittsburgh race.
We had to find some "alternative" methods to add traction!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DveGYmrv2w


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

Todds whp 1, Twin Disc Clutch 0 lol
http://s2.photobucket.com/albu...8.flv


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

Looks good Todd!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

Pretty pictures:
437 whp on wastegate boost 18-22 psi:








683 whp on medium-high boost




















_Modified by lugnuts at 2:27 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (lugnuts)*

Running through an airfilter and full 3" exhaust.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Great numbers


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

Awesome yet again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What boost? and was this with the Autotech cams this time?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (Jeebus)*

schrick cams, and 40-38 psi


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (Mark Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_Running through an airfilter and full 3" exhaust.









full exhaust with two mufflers


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (turbodub)*

what turbo was used?

nicely done!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (Amsterdam087)*

Precision 6262 .63ar


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nm,


_Modified by Daskoupe at 8:08 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
full exhaust with two mufflers









Old man.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (Mark Morris)*

We should have pulled the exhaust off and/or turned the boost up and went for 700, but then what would we have to shoot for next time?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

I have no doubt you guys will hit 700 in this thing. Amazing work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (Jeebus)*

I'm sure 700 and 800 is possible with the 16v. We could have used some more people for "Traction adders" that night lol.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

im almost sure that's my old warped cylinder head.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

awesome numbers...corn tastes good


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm sure 700 and 800 is possible with the 16v. We could have used some more people for "Traction adders" that night lol.

I'm sure you guys will do it, great motivator for the rest of us.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

only 700-800?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

almost 700 hp to the wheels... are you sure you only have 4 cylinders in there?







I only hope to have 1/3 that much power. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We could have used some more people for "Traction adders" that night lol.

I hear my calling.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (lugnuts)*

wow great numbers


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq (lugnuts)*

wow great numbers


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm shocked.If i get a pump with E85 my money is going to be all gone.
Whats the motor build like?
imagine forged pistons with rods right?
What about the tranny?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

build Specs on the lugtronic web page! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_I'm shocked.If i get a pump with E85 my money is going to be all gone.
Whats the motor build like?
imagine forged pistons with rods right?
What about the tranny?


pistons and rods yes, quaife trans


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

Well consider that the E85 saves you a lot of money over buying C16 race fuel. So more money left over for the build haha.
Engine has Wiseco all-motor pistons cut down to about 10-1 cr, and 7 year old Crower rods.
Trans is an 02A with Quaife gears, Lugnuts syncro mods, and a CM twin disc clutch. DSS Stage 5 axles.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks,Thats not to much of a build/Still cheaper then a vr with all the same parts


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_thanks,Thats not to much of a build/Still cheaper then a vr with all the same parts


yeah its a pretty simple setup!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Your gearbox makes my Credit card melt though


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

what injectors are you using?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

bosch 1680cc


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_Your gearbox makes my Credit card melt though


bought it used!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

low or high imp.? Just curious we'd like to use e85 on our mk2 along with lugtronics so trying to get an idea of what others are having success with...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_low or high imp.? Just curious we'd like to use e85 on our mk2 along with lugtronics so trying to get an idea of what others are having success with...


they are kinda mid impedence! no resistor box needed


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

ok i know lugtronic is setup fro high im. but id assume with a resistor box anything can be used. I dont think we'lll need something as large as 1600cc right off the bat but i hate buying parts twice lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

E85 drinks fuel like an AA member lol.
Todd will sell his 160# after we upgrade him to ID2000's


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

ID 880cc high impedance injectors are amazing. Lugtronic can supply these.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_E85 drinks fuel like an AA member lol.
Todd will sell his 160# after we upgrade him to ID2000's









would need 6 what would you recommend for around 600whp using e85? E85 is everywhere out here and im sick of spending $80 for 5 gallons of gas.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

600 on E85 at a crossroad. The ID 880cc injectors I think will go about 540whp on E85 and 4 bar pressure.
What these guys do with the ID injectors is, turn up the fuel pressure.
You'd want 2x Bosch 044 pumps, and run it at 5-6 bar base fuel pressure. You'd have 600 whp and really nice driveability.
btw the ID880cc injectors will fuel 700 whp on one 044 pump.

the other option would be plain jane 1000cc injectors, old school rochester/rc/delphi. Cheaper, but won't drive as nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

E85 is great, its definitely the real deal. You will like it.
If you are looking for big time power on E85, then I'd recommend the ID2000cc injectors. These are $240 each, but you could run lower pressure. And you'd have enough fuel for 1100whp lol.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

[email protected] $240/ea lol the idea is to push for more power down the road a little but looking for the 550-600 range to work on getting the car setup before we try and make bigger numbers on a car thats not setup to run properly. Do you think just running a basic 1000cc injector for the time being then upgrading to 1600 or larger down the road is the way to go or would the car be ok for the strip tuned on 1600's at the 600hp level.
Dual 044 setup is the plan. The car was originally one 044 with 630's so adding another is no big deal.
Can you supply a resistor box to run with your ecu?
Id have to upgrade from the 40r before i could justify the id2000's


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

The resistor box is not needed for the Bosch 160# injectors.
It is not needed for the ID injectors, or for the Siemens 60# and 80# injectors either.
If it is a race car, the Bosch 160# injectors are your cheapest solution.
They drive like crap, but if its race-only then you don't care.
The ID injectors offer better driveability, and even safety due to better consistency (cylinder to cylinder). 
With the Bosch 160# injectors, I'd just tune it on the rich side and also inspect the spark plugs to check for lean cylinders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The 40R on E85 should be insane!
Get that thing with a .81 undivided housing, you'll have a nice powerband and probably make 700+ whp.
Hell I tuned a T4 35R VR6 on pump today that made 480 on gas at barely 18 psi and it makes flat power to 7500 rpm, pretty sweet.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info kevin hoping to be able and do business in the next month or so. The turbo currently has a 1.06 divided on it was gonna see if i could find someone to make me a divided top mount Y-pipe if not ill go down to a non-divided.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

You will be ok with the 1.06 divided as well, its way better than the .85 and .95 housings most people get. I tuned a .95 GT40R on an ATP manifold and that made 682 whp, so even when its not idel you can make some huge power.
Search vr6chris's old threads, he made a Y pipe to a divided flange for his 4094R, it worked really well. Great curve and made great power on reasonable boost.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I dont wiegh much but i'll come as a traction adder just to see some of these pulls!!!


----------



## Rod Kimble (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

How reliable though?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rod Kimble)*

Who / what does this pertain to?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: turbodub ABA/16v on E85 + Lugtronic = 683 whp / 520 wtq ([email protected])*

you should just sell tickits to the dyno event. i bet you would get a bunch for 20 a spot to watch the amazing lugtronic 16vt


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rod Kimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rod Kimble* »_How reliable though?

Todd's car? He daily drives it a few times a week, beats on it on the streets, and flogs it at the track . Been doing it for a quite a while.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_was gonna see if i could find someone to make me a divided top mount Y-pipe if not ill go down to a non-divided.

Contact Jim at Racecraft-- he has made some beautiful examples of this very configuration.


----------



## Rod Kimble (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Who / what does this pertain to?

The 683hp car...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rod Kimble)*

You are asking how reliable is the car? I'd say its pretty reliable, especially for a car with this power.
The car is driven on the street on average about 2 days a week, sometimes on trips. The car has had the same motor all year and the compression is good. The car has run consistent 10 sec passes, usually runs at 35++psi boost, it has been overboosted, ran too lean, and it is still together.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A lot of people would be surprised at how much abuse these motors can take... even a stock 9A will take a lot of abuse with a proper tune


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I think the E85 helps a good amount. This is definitely one of the more reliable setups I work on. 
And it has survived a few things now that should have killed it for sure!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, definitely, I wish we had E85 up here, my car sees nothing but Sunoco 94.. it's E10


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Yeah, definitely, I wish we had E85 up here, my car sees nothing but Sunoco 94.. it's E10









Ditto... most we see is 91oct. Thank god for water/meth.


----------

